# EC Booz Old Cabin Whiskey bottle; Is this the real deal?



## Christine (Mar 14, 2018)

My sister in law found this in the mountains of California while doing erosion control a few years back. We are all wondering the story about it. She's been raving about it being worth $70,000! Wouldn't that be great! Thanks for any info you can give us.


----------



## TimG (Mar 14, 2018)

Don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but it doesn't look like it is an original. Here's a link to a great post on how to tell the difference. https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...Z-originals-from-Clevenger-Bros-reproductions  The key item I see is the layout of the words on the front roof.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 14, 2018)

The original E.G. Booz bottles only came in amber, so it's a reproduction by color alone.  That said, it's a nice color and people collect the reproductions.  You might be looking at $50-100.  Check ebay sold listings and look for similar repro Booz bottles in that color.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 19, 2018)

the most reproduced old bottle ever made . worth 5.00 to 10.00 dollars . maybe .


----------

